# Problems with Black Gold Dog Food.



## coyote slayer

My brother and I recently have had some problems with Black Gold. My dogs have ate if for years, but in the last 2 months they wont TOUCH it. Even with freezing temperatures I go out and they have not touched it. My brothers dog died, vet said he acted like he was poisoned. They sent the food off to get tested, this happened about 3 weeks before my dogs stopped eating it. So I switched to Purina. Anyone else have any problems?


----------



## InvaderZim

coyote_slayer said:


> My brother and I recently have had some problems with Black Gold. My dogs have ate if for years, but in the last 2 months they wont TOUCH it. Even with freezing temperatures I go out and they have not touched it. My brothers dog died, vet said he acted like he was poisoned. They sent the food off to get tested, this happened about 3 weeks before my dogs stopped eating it. So I switched to Purina. Anyone else have any problems?


Get a GWP instead of yer dumb hounds! :wink:

Man, all those self taught genetics and the stupid things still can't figure out how to eat dogfood. Sheeet...I thought hounds was tough critters. I mean they can take on bears right? What's a little poison?

Ya ever heard the story of the boy who cried wolf? I forget the gist of it, but even if this post is for real I hope all ya get is snide, rude, and ridiculous replies.

Sheesh. :?

Oh and my condolences to your bro. :|


----------



## coyote slayer

I actually have a GSP and an English Pointer. And my bro's dog did in fact die. And the vet did in fact say the dog acted like he was poisoned. And I am sure your dogs act like mine when you feed them, they usually eat it so fast they gag, so when I go to feed them again and their food is barely touched, after a week of this I would get worried. Would you recommend doing nothing? Obviously something is wrong if in sub-zero temperatures my dogs wont eat. Funny thing is they are eating just fine now. I still have half a bag of my old Black Gold, you can have it if you want. Also how would posting this be crying wolf? Maybe you should go and re-read that little story so that you may sound like you have some sort of education. To help you out a little, he kept calling wolf so his family would come and check on him. He did it time and time again till it actually happened and no one came to help. And he lost his flock of sheep. So how would that be compared to this post? I cried wolf about my dogs, everyone came to help, but nothing was wrong, then they did get sick and die, and I cried wolf and then no one came to help my dogs? You got me confused.


----------



## proutdoors

Don't worry, 99% of Zim's post are nonsensical. Don't take it personal, he can't help it. _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

fatbass said:


> Maybe Zim got "coyote_slayer" and "coyoteslayer" confused? :?:


Therefore, you are proving my point. _(O)_ :twisted:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

fatbass said:


> Maybe Zim got "coyote_slayer" and "coyoteslayer" confused? :?:


DingDingDing!!! What do we have for him Bob?! 

Boy Zimm, I'll bet you feel like a retard about now... *\-\*


----------



## proutdoors

TEX-O-BOB said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Zim got "coyote_slayer" and "coyoteslayer" confused? :?:
> 
> 
> 
> DingDingDing!!! What do we have for him Bob?!
> 
> *Boy Zimm, I'll bet you feel like a retard about now*... *\-\*
Click to expand...

That should have kicked in years ago.


----------



## InvaderZim

TEX-O-BOB said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Zim got "coyote_slayer" and "coyoteslayer" confused? :?:
> 
> 
> 
> DingDingDing!!! What do we have for him Bob?!
> 
> Boy Zimm, I'll bet you feel like a retard about now... *\-\*
Click to expand...

****T! Boy I am an ASSS. 

I thought I was being a real dickk to the bad coyoteslayer...you all know the one, he's a real meanie.

Best thing to do in this situation is for me to apologize...and ask you kindly to change yer name so I don't do this again! :wink:


----------



## .45

fatbass said:


> Here's what we've learned today:
> 
> 'coyoteslayer' = BAD, EVIL :twisted:
> 
> 'coyote_slayer' = GOOD, NICE
> 
> 'InvaderZim' = CONFUSED, ASSS :?: _(O)_


Yeabutt !!! What about the damned dog food ???? /**|**\ /**|**\

I've never used that type of dog food coyote_slayer...

Hope your dogs are okay.....


----------



## Nor-tah

Wow please let us know the results of the poison test. I was the one who started the thread about which dog food to switch to and I was all set on Black Gold but maybe now I'll re-think it. Let us know.


----------



## SingleShot man

There are very few food-related issues that will put a dog off it's feed. I think you're right to be concerned.
Get it tested, or switch permanently. But, why switch unless you know for sure?
See; in truly frigid temps, an animal pumps a higher volume of blood to its extremities to prevent hypo and frostbite (even though they have fur, it is a concern in extreme temps). This elevates their heart rate and draws blood from their gastrointestinal tract to supply the extra demand. With this blood withdrawn, the digestive tract does not function very efficiently and can cause indigestion- particularly considering that a great deal of dog food is comprised of high-gluten grains that their tracts are not designed for: such as rice, soy, and corn. Also, in very cold temps- the moisture content in the dry food will freeze, further hindering digestive function as well as lowering core body temperature.
It is not uncommon for a TRULY cold dog to go off its feed, primarily because its instinct tells it that it will have trouble staying warm for an hour or so after eating- precious time the dog can't afford to lose.
The Kwakiutl, Cree, and Inuits fed their dogs frozen salmon fillets- because 1. The density of their fur precludes reduced digestive function and 2. fish digests quickly and provides immediate Omega 3 lipoproteins, zinc, and simple fats necessary for sustained, enhanced cardiac function.
This is Utah, I doubt you're pulling a sled with malamutes, and ... hell- that's ridiculously expensive to feed them fish fillets.
So, put them in a wind-proof shelter of some sort, buy a reptile heating pad (like you'd use for iguanas) and place it in their kennel or run. This will lessen the need for the blood to be withdrawn from their digestive tracts and allow normal digestive function.
After that, cook up some fairly lean hamburger (leave the grease)add a can of tuna (white albacore, strain the juice- 'white tuna in water'; sub-freezing temps= no bueno) , and mix it with their regular food. Serve warm. Instant energy, without altrering core temp or cardiac function. All is well.
Happy dog.
Simple fix. 

Mind you, if it has been a sustained cold snap for a very long time, this can put excessive strain on the dog's heart, creating a cardiac embolism that produces unsteady footing, erratic pulse, drooling, uncontrolled body temp, nausea, inhibited pupil function and compromised equlibrium- all symptoms of poisoning. By the time the dog warmed up and ate, the damage was too great to rehabilitate in short order. The dog starved to death on a full stomach, due to adrenal shock.
I'd put money on it that it ate before it was fully acclimated to indoor temps.
Now that the cold snap is largely over, your dogs should be fine. Just consider this prospect next time we have a bad winter.
It's rare, but it DOES happen.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

SSman you're either a vet or a very well educated dog owner.  

What you speak is the truth though. My dogs live outside, I feed Black Gold, they have warm bedding areas, and I keep my food in the house so it stays warm and doesn't freeze. When I feed, they eat like starving pigs, all four dogs, nose in the food bowl, horking it down like it's their last meal. When it get really cold, I'll supplement their food with raw warm meat and a gravy I make out of broth and grease. Yum Yum!!!  My dogs love me.  

John Evans is the Black Gold rep for this area and he is MR CUSTOMER SERVICE! If there is a problem with his food he will FIX it. He will bend over backwards to make sure your dogs best interests are met. Call him and he WILL help you.

435-452-1441


----------



## coyote slayer

Thanks for the input. I called John Evans and left him a message. My brother will get back to me soon about the tests. But the symptoms you posted sounded really close. The dog would shake, and drool, and he would just sit and stare in one place and not move. He did not eat for 3 days, and was eating very little for almost 2 weeks prior to this happening. They took him to the vet and the vet told him that it would be expensive to pay for testing etc, money my brother did not have. So they put him down. It was unfortunate also, the shorthair was a direct son to Rawhides Clown. A really good dog all the way around. I want everyone to know that I have nothing against Black Gold Dog Food and I had fed that to my dogs for almost 4 years now. I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced anything similar to me. Thanks


----------



## bwhntr

+1 For John Evans. He will call you back. He has been out of cell service for almost a week, but is back in town now. Call him again if you need to. I feed and swear by BG, if there is a problem John will bend over backwards to help you. Good luck!


----------



## sharpshooter25

I agree with Singleshot. I lost my female just before Christmas. I live in Roosevelt, and we had about two weeks of sub-freezing temps. I was feeding her as I always do, along with my other male. I noticed that she was constantly shivering, even though they were able to go in and out of my garage. I went out in the morning and fed her, she was acting all normal. She ate just fine. Again we were having severe cold temperatures. I went to church, came home, went out about 7:00 to feed them again, and she had passed away. What Singleshot was describing sounds just like what happened to my dog. I am sorry to hear about your bro's dog, it is never easy to loose one.


----------



## vdogs

I seriously doubt it was the food..though it's a good idea to check. It's a possibility that your dog's caught some sort of virus. Maybe they were just sick. Canines get "under the weather" at times just like we do and they will go off feed for a week or so. My bet is this is what happened. Even with the dog that died. It may have contracted Pneumonia as a secondary infection. Canine "sickness" can be hard to pick up on at times. They mask it well!

Rick


----------



## OKEE

Hey can dogs colic.?singleshot kind of what your saying .Is the water bowl freezen up ? Dry dog food and not enough water intake can't be good for the digestive system. Don't jump me on this ,just a thought.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

OKEE said:


> Hey can dogs colic.?singleshot kind of what your saying .Is the water bowl freezen up ? Dry dog food and not enough water intake can't be good for the digestive system. Don't jump me on this ,just a thought.


A valid thought at that...

What's funny at my kennel is my dogs ALWAYS have water in front of them. When it's really cold I de-ice and refill the water buket twice a day. Then, when they get out of the kennel and go play in the yard or over at the park, thay all eat snow like they haven't had water for days... :shock:

I still can't figure this one out. :?

I've heard it said that dogs need water just as much in the winter months as they do in the summer. But mine drink very little when it's cold. I've even tried putting warm water out for them to see if that would get them to drink more. No dice...


----------



## TAK

Please post up when you find out... I too feed BG and have done for grundles of years. I dought it is the food..BG feeds lots of dogs around and there would be more reports of it to John.. 

One thing that I am concerned about is the mice that seem to make there way into every bag in the winter. I keep my feed in my garage. When I take the feed from the bag to the barrel I make sure that I don't have a dead mouse or something in it. Yes I have fat micees all over the place!!! They like the Black over the Blue I have noticed!
This also concerns me that they crap in the food??? Can this be a problem? I would guess not, but then watch I will have a dog die from the Poop of some exotic bred field mouse!


----------



## Duurty1

TAK said:


> One thing that I am concerned about is the mice that seem to make there way into every bag in the winter. I keep my feed in my garage. When I take the feed from the bag to the barrel I make sure that I don't have a dead mouse or something in it. Yes I have fat micees all over the place!!! They like the Black over the Blue I have noticed!
> This also concerns me that they crap in the food??? Can this be a problem? I would guess not, but then watch I will have a dog die from the Poop of some exotic bred field mouse!


i think it may be time to invest in a good cat


----------



## Mojo1

TEX-O-BOB said:


> OKEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey can dogs colic.?singleshot kind of what your saying .Is the water bowl freezen up ? Dry dog food and not enough water intake can't be good for the digestive system. Don't jump me on this ,just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> A valid thought at that...
> 
> What's funny at my kennel is my dogs ALWAYS have water in front of them. When it's really cold I de-ice and refill the water buket twice a day. Then, when they get out of the kennel and go play in the yard or over at the park, thay all eat snow like they haven't had water for days... :shock:
> 
> I still can't figure this one out. :?
> 
> I've heard it said that dogs need water just as much in the winter months as they do in the summer. But mine drink very little when it's cold. I've even tried putting warm water out for them to see if that would get them to drink more. No dice...
Click to expand...

Mojo does the same thing, I think he would rather eat snow than drink water, and here I thought he was just a strange acting Lab.


----------



## TAK

Duurty1 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I am concerned about is the mice that seem to make there way into every bag in the winter. I keep my feed in my garage. When I take the feed from the bag to the barrel I make sure that I don't have a dead mouse or something in it. Yes I have fat micees all over the place!!! They like the Black over the Blue I have noticed!
> This also concerns me that they crap in the food??? Can this be a problem? I would guess not, but then watch I will have a dog die from the Poop of some exotic bred field mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> i think it may be time to invest in a good cat
Click to expand...

They eat plenty of cats.... I'm just not sure if I want them eating the mice?


----------



## Duurty1

TAK said:


> Duurty1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I am concerned about is the mice that seem to make there way into every bag in the winter. I keep my feed in my garage. When I take the feed from the bag to the barrel I make sure that I don't have a dead mouse or something in it. Yes I have fat micees all over the place!!! They like the Black over the Blue I have noticed!
> This also concerns me that they crap in the food??? Can this be a problem? I would guess not, but then watch I will have a dog die from the Poop of some exotic bred field mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> i think it may be time to invest in a good cat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They eat plenty of cats.... I'm just not sure if I want them eating the mice?
Click to expand...

i meant a cat for your mouse problem


----------



## Comrade Duck

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've heard it said that dogs need water just as much in the winter months as they do in the summer. But mine drink very little when it's cold. I've even tried putting warm water out for them to see if that would get them to drink more. No dice...


I've had the same problem with my dog. When it is this cold outside he hardly touches his water.

I've resorted to mixing his food in hot water, a lot of it. It's the only way that I can assure myself that he is staying well hydrated. It's worked so far. He drinks it all up in an effort to get every bit of food.

Shane


----------



## BIGBEAN

First time on this web site. I was a regular on the old DWR Site and I was just reading this post. My Brittany died last December and had the same symptoms as described by others. I to was feeding Black and Gold. When he stopped eating it I mixed it with other food and he ate it. Once he started eating again I went strictly with B&G and went out one morning to find him dead. I had him into a Vet for shots about 2 months earlier and he said he was fine and in great shape.  

I would like to know what the results of the tests were.


----------



## one hunting fool

With all the dog food problems that have been reported I would look there first for a cause. However; dogs go through not eating phases all the time and unless they are not eating a single bite for at least 2 days should you get really worried. My female is pregnant and just went through this again for the second time this year. and she is an inside dog (to all of you outside dog meanies) usually my 2 year old eats so fast I could put her against my shop vac in an eating contest and she would win. But the same time of year as Jessie, Sadie wont eat either. My sister called worried because her dog was not eating either the same time. I think it’s just the change in temperature or climate. Hope your dog is ok


----------



## girlsfishtoo

one hunting fool said:


> and she is an inside dog (to all of you outside dog meanies)


Yea all of you outside dog meanies!! Don't you feel bad when its FREEEEEEEEZZZZZZZING outside and your dog is out there and your in the warm house?


----------



## Nor-tah

girlsfishtoo said:


> one hunting fool said:
> 
> 
> 
> and she is an inside dog (to all of you outside dog meanies)
> 
> 
> 
> Yea all of you outside dog meanies!! Don't you feel bad when its FREEEEEEEEZZZZZZZING outside and your dog is out there and your in the warm house?
Click to expand...

 :roll: No I feel bad when my lab is perfectly happy outside and I bring her in and she immediately starts to pant and just lays around waiting to go back outside. My dog is way happier outside. So what kind of dog do you have? Oh and I feed BG now and she seems to be doing fine. Let us know what happened PLEASE!


----------



## girlsfishtoo

I have two a GSP and a Black and Tan Coonhound, both of which are indoors but are allowed outside when they want when someone is home. I also have a lab up at my brothers house which is indoors with 4 other labs and 2 blue heelers. No sooner do they come in from outside they suck up any empty chair to curl up in. My father-in-law will even get out of a chair if they even come sniff the chair.


----------



## bwhntr

My dog died of heart failure...He was on BG feed! He also got hit by a car once, while on BG feed! Oh ya, he tore himself numberous times on barbed wire while hunting...again while feeding BG!!! Does anyone see a pattern here? Do you think I should switch feed? :roll: _(O)_ 


BTW, the heart failure came from heartworm...hmmm do you think BG has heartworm in it?


----------



## BIGBEAN

I can never tell if someone is just acting stupid or if they are just plain stupid on these forums. So bwhntr if those are legitimate questions I apologize ahead of time. But your case sounds more like a lack of care for your dog.

My dog was well taken care of. He was exercised regularly, I took him to the vets as often as the vet wanted to see him. So right now to see these other people who have had their dogs die with really no explanation is startling. If it was the dog food I just don't want it to happen to the new pup I want to get.


----------



## one hunting fool

Nor-tah said:


> girlsfishtoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="one hunting fool":3t5a2ipi]and she is an inside dog (to all of you outside dog meanies)
> 
> 
> 
> Yea all of you outside dog meanies!! Don't you feel bad when its FREEEEEEEEZZZZZZZING outside and your dog is out there and your in the warm house?
Click to expand...

:roll: No I feel bad when my lab is perfectly happy outside and I bring her in and she immediately starts to pant and just lays around waiting to go back outside. My dog is way happier outside. So what kind of dog do you have? Oh and I feed BG now and she seems to be doing fine. Let us know what happened PLEASE![/quote:3t5a2ipi]
I have two beautiful Labs that over to sit at my feet or by my chair and be pet they never pant unless its from comming in the air conditioned house from being in 75% or above temps. in the winter the love coming inside after being outside in the freezing cold. one runs right to the heater and sets her bum on it to get her buns warm. I use to have outside dogs but just felt i never got to spend enough time with them. now my girls go to the window and laugh at the poor dog next door for sitting out in the weather barking to come in. stupid dog everdog knows barking doesn't work puppy dog eyes do!!! :lol:


----------



## bwhntr

BIGBEAN said:


> I can never tell if someone is just acting stupid or if they are just plain stupid on these forums. So bwhntr if those are legitimate questions I apologize ahead of time. But your case sounds more like a lack of care for your dog.


I am not acting stupid or plain stupid, but some of the questions I hear about feed are! Thoses were not serious questions I posted...well those things did happen to my dog, but not because of the feed. Some of the questions I have heard over the years about feed can be as outrageous as my questions. BTW, My dogs are very well taken care of, sometimes you give them the best life you can and things still happen. Oh, and he had the heartworm when I bought him.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

So where is the Black Gold guy to explain this? I would like to hear what happened to these dogs and if it was for sure food related.


----------



## coyote slayer

The tests came back negative on my brothers dog. I have not been on here lately so I wanted to make sure I let everyone know it was not the food. John Evans followed up with me and made sure everything was okay, his customer services was great. I am currently feeding my dogs BG blue bag and they are eating just fine. So maybe it was a phase they went through. Who knows.


----------



## bwhntr

Good to hear Coyote!


----------



## OKEE

bwhntr said:


> My dog died of heart failure...He was on BG feed! He also got hit by a car once, while on BG feed! Oh ya, he tore himself numberous times on barbed wire while hunting...again while feeding BG!!! Does anyone see a pattern here? Do you think I should switch feed? :roll: _(O)_
> 
> BTW, the heart failure came from heartworm...hmmm do you think BG has heartworm in it?


I think it's the dog food ! Change to lucky brand dog food.That is the most unlucky dog ever . :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bwhntr

:mrgreen: Tell me about it, I won't tell you how much I paid for him! You know, I have owned mutts that never get sick, injured or anything...then you buy these expensive "greatest hunting dog ever" and they are constantly getting sick or injured!!! WTF? Lucky would have been a great name! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah

Good to hear. My lab has never been better on it.


----------



## deadicatedweim

bwhntr said:


> My dog died of heart failure...He was on BG feed! He also got hit by a car once, while on BG feed! Oh ya, he tore himself numberous times on barbed wire while hunting...again while feeding BG!!! Does anyone see a pattern here? Do you think I should switch feed? :roll: _(O)_
> 
> BTW, the heart failure came from heartworm...hmmm do you think BG has heartworm in it?


So Bwhntr, What you are saying is that if I was feeding my dog Black Gold this little trip to the vet and $600 later could have been avoided?









I think you have me convinced Black Gold for life.


----------



## bwhntr

Wow, that looks awful! What happened? And YES, BG would have prevented that...I also think it will do you taxes too! :mrgreen:


----------



## deadicated1

man i gotta get me some of this miracle food!!! has anyone ever tested it on humans? i need to lose a few pounds, and i would also like to try some with my wife to see if it can change her perspective on me going hunting/fishing/ and golf all the time.any input would be great 8)


----------



## deadicatedweim

bwhntr said:


> Wow, that looks awful! What happened? And YES, BG would have prevented that...I also think it will do you taxes too! :mrgreen:


I actually dont know what cut her. I took her duck hunting on a river and shot my limit of ducks in 2 jumps and it started pouring rain so I hurried back to the truck and loaded up and took off. I let her stay in the garage to dry off and came back a couple hours later and noticed the little blood drops on the floor and rolled her over to check for a little knick or cut and thats what I found. Let just say I think we both lost alot of blood to our heads.


----------



## Duurty1

deadicatedweim said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that looks awful! What happened? And YES, BG would have prevented that...I also think it will do you taxes too! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually dont know what cut her. I took her duck hunting on a river and shot my limit of ducks in 2 jumps and it started pouring rain so I hurried back to the truck and loaded up and took off. I let her stay in the garage to dry off and came back a couple hours later and noticed the little blood drops on the floor and rolled her over to check for a little knick or cut and thats what I found. Let just say I think we both lost alot of blood to our heads.
Click to expand...

you know a vest would have helped prevent that


----------



## deadicatedweim

Since the fact she always wears a vest I didn't put one on her that day since It was early season and close to the truck and she doesn't perform as well with the vest on. Does anyone know where I can get a good vest that is more of a fitted design for a weim with big broad front shoulders and a skinny stomache and back end. I have used one from sportsmans in the past and she currently has a cabelas brand but they both dont fit tight on the back for good warmth.


----------



## deadicatedweim

sorry it double posted


----------



## Duurty1

i use one of the avery boaters parka and it fits my broad shouldered skinny lab


----------



## TAK

BUT? did we ever find out what had killed the dogs or made them sick? I know of 4 different dogs that came up dead this winter? I am pretty sure non of them was on BG.... Just kinda odd this winter...


----------



## one hunting fool

deadicatedweim said:


> Since the fact she always wears a vest I didn't put one on her that day since It was early season and close to the truck and she doesn't perform as well with the vest on. Does anyone know where I can get a good vest that is more of a fitted design for a weim with big broad front shoulders and a skinny stomache and back end. I have used one from sportsmans in the past and she currently has a cabelas brand but they both dont fit tight on the back for good warmth.


i have had this problem before and the best thing to do is form fit it yourself and sew it back togethere using good old fashion fishing line I know "what about the duct tape where does that come in" for all you mullet hunters the duct tape is used for the holes in the vest from various barb wire and sage brush.

actually this works great if you can sew at all if not get the wife a dozen roses and see if she will do it for you.


----------



## SingleShot man

TAK:

refer to page 2, post # 4. Your resident Vet Tech (Vet-in-training) speaking up.


I've been checking the posts over time;
there are but two questionable circumstances heretofore posted, but, by-and-large I'd call it 'Monogastricdysimmilation'

A pathological condition that is typically indicated by severe climatic fluctuation, pertaining to the inability to fully process food, particularly in cold environments.


----------



## TAK

SingleShot man said:


> TAK:
> 
> refer to page 2, post # 4. Your resident Vet Tech (Vet-in-training) speaking up.
> 
> I've been checking the posts over time;
> there are but two questionable circumstances heretofore posted, but, by-and-large I'd call it 'Monogastricdysimmilation'
> 
> A pathological condition that is typically indicated by severe climatic fluctuation, pertaining to the inability to fully process food, particularly in cold environments.


That is one hell of a good post! I must have missed it.....

You really opened my eyes on this! I feed after work and most times it is colder than a mother-in-laws kiss! I had always thought that they would be fat and happy during the coldest part of the day. From what you said, is that I most likley was freezing them! I've had no problems but that is some great information.


----------



## deadicated1

easy there, tak. them was some big words!! i do agree though.


----------

